# 55 gal. aquirum tank build



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

wanted to share with you guys 1 of the things i do when i'm not putting mud on walls........I enjoy coming home after a long day and just watching.......helps calm down the blood pressure !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine all died, they were murdered by me









Was at a job in my home town in the summer, and the GC was saying not to drink the water for a few days. I guess the lake where they draw the water in to drink, had tons of dead fish in the water floating around. What did I do that night when I got home, I changed half the water in my tank. What did I see the next morning floating on the top of the tank.............. Some of those Gold fish were with me for over 6 years







they had names









Was thinking about setting it back up this week, it's around 75 gallons, and I'm taking the week off from work. Not sure what type of fish I want to murder next,,,, I mean get

Maybe I will get some sheepshead fish


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not sure what type of fish I want to murder next,,,, I mean get
> 
> Maybe I will get some sheepshead fish


I can hook you up with some beautiful African cichlids :thumbsup:
I can get some awesome looking fish for next nothing.
It would be a present. On me.
I can probably get you like $750 of the nicest fish you've ever seen.
They'd still be young, but that's the cool part. You can watch them grow and see them develop their colours.
I'm good friends with a local breeder in town. He hooks me up with sweet deals.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I can hook you up with some beautiful African cichlids :thumbsup:
> I can get some awesome looking fish for next nothing.
> It would be a present. On me.
> I can probably get you like $750 of the nicest fish you've ever seen.
> ...


Cichlids become an addiction . Especially when the are reproducing. Pretty cool to see. I've had probably over a hundred in the last 3 years. They eventually kill off themselves if your tank is too small an not enough females to go around. My tank is now dry and won't be getting any more until I get a huge tank . Maybe 400 gal or so....... Awesome fish though . Closest thing to salt water fish for sure


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Cichlids become an addiction . Especially when the are reproducing. Pretty cool to see. I've had probably over a hundred in the last 3 years. They eventually kill off themselves if your tank is too small an not enough females to go around. My tank is now dry and won't be getting any more until I get a huge tank . Maybe 400 gal or so....... Awesome fish though . Closest thing to salt water fish for sure


Ya man! They're sweet.
Me and a buddy had like a shared tank we kept at his place. It's probably the most beautiful tank I've ever seen in my life. At it's peak we had about 45 fish in it. I think I had some video or photo's somewhere...I'll try to find them.
And ya, you need to keep the tank crowded.
Cichlids are the opposite of humans. 
If you put two or three in the same room they will fight and kill each other off. Where as humans would be all chill.

But if you put 50-100 humans in an arena they will all fight where as the fish would be all copasetic and chill.

It's because the fish are territorial. So if there's only a few fish in an area, they will all fight to try and gain territory.
But if there's allot of fish in one area, there's too much happening so that none of them are able to claim a territory. Therefore, everyone just swims around all chill.

But J, same offer to you, you're not too far from me. If you want some cichlids I can hook you up for cost. You're not too far from me so I could probably priority rush them to you and you'd get them the same day or next.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I can hook you up with some beautiful African cichlids :thumbsup:
> I can get some awesome looking fish for next nothing.
> It would be a present. On me.
> I can probably get you like $750 of the nicest fish you've ever seen.
> ...


Strange, all types of fish pop up ads appear on DWT now:blink:

Since you never have time for nothing in this trade, I chose fish as a pet, gold fish to be specific, since they take less care. They could live through some very ugly looking water, before I got around to changing some of it:whistling2:

Your fish sound interesting, but with my week I'm taking off, there's other things on my to do list, like plumbing. Plus I would half to invest in heaters and better filters for tropical fish, so I will be happy if I get the tank cleaned out.

Plus you remind me of a story........

Was at a party years ago, and I guess in my drunken state, I convinced a guy to fulfill his dream, and start up his own fish store. A year later he was thanking me, guess what ever I said to him, since I drunk an Kant reemombor wat I sad, he took my advice. A few more years after that, when I seen him again, he lost his business, and was now a drywaller (how the mighty fall). His one complaint, which he accepted as his own fault, was the location of the store, but he complained most, about friends always wanting a deal.

So thanks for your offer but no thanks, your buddy owes me nothing, and gold fish are cheap to buy. Guess I'm just old school, I won't even buy taping tools from the internet, I'd rather see my supply guy stay in business


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Had a 33 gallon aquarium for years, at its peak had over 100 fish. Very soothing to just stare at the fish late at night. They never talk back.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Had a 33 gallon aquarium for years, at its peak had over 100 fish. Very soothing to just stare at the fish late at night. They never talk back.


or want you to do something for free !!!


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya man! They're sweet.
> Me and a buddy had like a shared tank we kept at his place. It's probably the most beautiful tank I've ever seen in my life. At it's peak we had about 45 fish in it. I think I had some video or photo's somewhere...I'll try to find them.
> And ya, you need to keep the tank crowded.
> Cichlids are the opposite of humans.
> ...


I was usually paying 10 to up to I think 75$ for a single fish. They are addictive for sure. Not sure if or when I will be setting up my tank. The one I have is a 55 gallon. Two filters and 2 jets set up in the corners. The most I had ever at one time was like 30 or so. Once they got big enough they started killing each other off trying to compete for the females. I always took the baby's from the mothers after 21 days and had them in a separate tank with 2 dividers. Sometimes I would have over a hundred fry in that tank. I usually have them away to the pet shop if they wanted and a few to friends. Had another hospital tank for the beat up ones that I managed to get out of the tank. A lot of work that's for sure. Of ya got a small tank go with South American cichlids not malawis. Although lemons aren't too aggressive compared to most. They grow big quick.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Had a 33 gallon aquarium for years, at its peak had over 100 fish. Very soothing to just stare at the fish late at night. They never talk back.


I have to agree. A fish tank can be one of the most relaxing things to look at and watch . I would sit and stare at mine for it seemed like hrs.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is what happens to goldfish is OZ. Well I guess a fish has to eat.

www.youtube.com/watch


----------

